# Degraded Performance Observed



## jaybird0827 (Nov 1, 2006)

Good morning,

It seems as though my transactions are taking an increasingly long time to process on the Puritanboard since about yesterday (10/31/06).

5+ second response time is typical now. I don't think it's a comm issue because I access through cable both from home and from work.

The last three times I clicked on the Today's Posts links, for example, the search took 8+, 9+ and 10+ seconds respectively. This is in contrast to what were subsecond responses just after the conversion.

Just some feedback. -- _Jay_


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 1, 2006)

It took 50 seconds for me to get to this thread to post and 10 more for the posting box to come up. Yesterday I had timeouts and could not get to the PB at all.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

jaybird0827 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It seems as though my transactions are taking an increasingly long time to process on the Puritanboard since about yesterday (10/31/06).
> 
> ...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello,
this is Rich
I am away from my desk right now,
but if you will please leave a message...


----------



## caddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Noticed here as well...both at Home and at work. Extremely Slow


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Last two searches*

63.08 seconds, and then

Showing results 1 to 25 of 64 
Search took *69.40* seconds.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 1, 2006)

FYI. I also just now got a database error trying to view a thread; didn't come up immediately but was acting like a time out.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Aha!*

Somethings happening. 0.28 sec now.

That's much better!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 1, 2006)

I should have announced this earlier. I've been trying to rebuild the search index on the site. I had previously tried to do it overnight and shut down the board while it was going on but I figured it was better to just leave it up and allow it to run while folks continued to be able to get work done.

At this point about 200,000 of the posts have been indexed so it's _almost_ done. Once finished then things should go back to normal.

I know it's a pain but it's better that it's slow then no board at all for hours at a time.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 1, 2006)

*It was worth it!*



SemperFideles said:


> I should have announced this earlier. I've been trying to rebuild the search index on the site. I had previously tried to do it overnight and shut down the board while it was going on but I figured it was better to just leave it up and allow it to run while folks continued to be able to get work done.
> 
> At this point about 200,000 of the posts have been indexed so it's _almost_ done. Once finished then things should go back to normal.
> 
> I know it's a pain but it's better that it's slow then no board at all for hours at a time.


 
I knew there had to be a reason.

Good job, Rich. Thanks.


----------

